

Microsoft Kinect world record: selling faster than iPhone, iPad - recoiledsnake
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/games/microsoft-kinect-world-record-selling-faster-than-iphone-ipad-20110310-1bokr.html?from=smh_sb

======
Raphael
8 million units in 60 days. Awfully round number...

